# Giant Trance- light DH and trails



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey, looking into picking up a light all around bike. Something to hit the trails, light DH training, maybe a little jumping/4x type stuff. I've scoped out the new 2009 Giant Trance X3. Seeing a super fast guy rip around at the local hill on one made me look into it. Plus its only $2000. I dont want some 6" bike like a reign, since I want it noticeably different from my Devinci Wilson. I would keep it pretty stock, except throwing on a chainguide, and new bars and stem (deity dirty30's). I'm really only looking for input on mainly this bike, since its easy for me to get. Here's a pic, and a vid of me at the local spot I ride at. It would mainly be riding like this. Let me know what ya think.




day at meadowlilly from Matt Cummings on Vimeo.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I own a trance as my DS/light dirt jumping/AM machine, and then my 7point for all the really gnargnar stuff. The trance works great for me, but I'm in the process of some major upgrades.
I've been switching out forks, stems, bars, pedals, and other little things to find the perfect fit. It is a great bike to customize. It does great for jumping, but greater on the trail. As an AM bike with a short(er) stem, it performs great on the ups and downs, and handles rock gardens almost as well as my full float DH bike. For 4.2 inches of travel, it performs immensely well. My $.02


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Some guy at sea otter was ripping it up on one. I think it would be a sick bike with a few upgrades. My dad is about to get an x2 so I am going to get to test ride one!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

awesome. how is it on tech and fast decents? obviously not as stable as a DH bike, but does it still hold its own?


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

CountryBoy said:


> Some guy at sea otter was ripping it up on one. I think it would be a sick bike with a few upgrades. My dad is about to get an x2 so I am going to get to test ride one!


was he shredding DH or what?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

There not bad, rode a friends 2008 x2 at the local DH track and it went fine. The only thing letting it down was the skinny xc rubber. As long as your not a hack and don't go crazy on the jumps and stuff it should be fine, just keep and eye on those wheels.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

If you check the bonus footage on NWD9, Kurt Sorge is ripping up Utah on a Trance X. Lots of spin moves and drops. I know the Giant rep. for our area and he confirmed this.  The only thing that bothers me about the bike is it's use of a propriatary shock. The stroke on it is 1.75 inches and isn't available aftermarket, so keep that in mind...


CaliforniaNicco said:


> For 4.2 inches of travel, it performs immensely well. My $.02


With the TranceX, the OP will have 5 inches of travel... The regular Trances were great bikes and feel more supple than the Anthem X due to the longer stays according to my friend. He was on a Trance last year and changed over to an AnthemX this year...


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Found a photo. A really burly built trance.


----------



## dhd (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a X2 and it's an awesome little bike. Only advice I have is to ditch the Fox forks and put some Pikes or Revelations on. I was getting a Max of 4 inches travel out of the F32's which to me made the bike feel a little un-balanced with 5 inches out back.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> The stroke on it is 1.75 inches and isn't available aftermarket, so keep that in mind...


really? Wouldn't they consider that if they put the "giant brand" air shocks on the Trances, people want to eventually upgrade?


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an 07 Trance frame built up as a 4X bike... It's a fun ride, that's for sure. I'm quite surprised how much abuse it can handle too...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> really? Wouldn't they consider that if they put the "giant brand" air shocks on the Trances, people want to eventually upgrade?


I know. It sounds strange, but here's what I know: Fox won't sell "non-standard" shocks aftermarket. So, I asked our Giant rep. and he confirmed that they don't sell the shock either unless the warranty dept. had one...

What's a guy to do eh? I'm sure there's a way to upgrade, I just haven't heard of it. You pretty much have to get the XO to nail an rp23. I dig the color of this years X4, but find it hard to justify with that Giant branded shock... We've had good luck with them from customers who have them and from our rental fleet. (We rent 2008 Trance's with the same shock.)

By the way, the same rep. brought his Reign 0 on his last visit and it was dialed. From stock, he put a 50mm Thompson X4 with Dirty 30's, LG1 and some platform pedals and had a light FR bike that weighed 28.5 lbs. on our scale. I've really been considering one for my super-D rig.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> really? Wouldn't they consider that if they put the "giant brand" air shocks on the Trances, people want to eventually upgrade?


Nevermind, UC beat me to it.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an x1 and I down hill it almost 30% slower than my reign.I installed my totem fork (as a test) on the x1 the other day and it felt great aside from the braking.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I ripped around on a Trance for a day once, and it performed quite well.

It's amazing what a well-build Trance/MKIII/Stumpjumper FSR/etc. will take, and how damn good it feels.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gt Sanction!!!


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sorry I had too, but hey GT is winning all the big DH races.. eh? EH?


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I know. It sounds strange, but here's what I know: Fox won't sell "non-standard" shocks aftermarket. So, I asked our Giant rep. and he confirmed that they don't sell the shock either unless the warranty dept. had one...
> 
> What's a guy to do eh? I'm sure there's a way to upgrade, I just haven't heard of it. You pretty much have to get the XO to nail an rp23. I dig the color of this years X4, but find it hard to justify with that Giant branded shock... We've had good luck with them from customers who have them and from our rental fleet. (We rent 2008 Trance's with the same shock.)
> 
> By the way, the same rep. brought his Reign 0 on his last visit and it was dialed. From stock, he put a 50mm Thompson X4 with Dirty 30's, LG1 and some platform pedals and had a light FR bike that weighed 28.5 lbs. on our scale. I've really been considering one for my super-D rig.


that sux. but whatever. I'll thrash around the "giant" brand rear shock and see what happens. seems to perform really well with the right air pressure.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

hey sickspeed how about you wait until you have built up your GT to start recommending it to everyone


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

the fact they rent them at Northstar says alot about how far you can push them.


----------



## alfred.fetta (Jun 17, 2013)

hardcore11 said:


> I have an 07 Trance frame built up as a 4X bike... It's a fun ride, that's for sure. I'm quite surprised how much abuse it can handle too...


Whats the travel on them forks?


----------

